# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  دليل ارشادي للمعايير الاكاديمية

## امل

دليل ارشادي للمعايير الاكاديمية

----------


## ayman98

الاخت امل لم استطيع تحميل الملف
شكرا

----------


## امل

بعد قراءة ردك ، قمت بتحميل الملف بنجاح وقد فتح بالفعل 

ربما يكون النت بطيئا أو لا يوجد برنامج ادوب ريدر Adobe reader  في جهازك حمله أولا

وشكرا

----------

